

A Geographic Traffic Visualization of Obama's Reddit AMA with WebGL - rkaplan
http://www.webgl.com/reddit-webgl-barack-obama-ama-globe/

======
dataplayer
Wouldn't it be awesome if this map turned out to be a good predictor of the
states Obama wins in the next election? Reddit could be the new place where
candidates come to do "Reddit Hall Meetings" as opposed to "Town Hall
Meetings". Does this service already exist? Can I call dibs on this as my
start up idea? If I can't and someone else builds it, I would love to help.
I'm a noob programmer with mediocre skills across the stack looking to get my
hands and brain dirty.

